# Has anyone found the 724 QXE to be underpowered?



## donoharm (Dec 16, 2017)

Hello everyone, this is my first thread on snowblowers.com

Like almost everyone looking at getting a 724 QXE, I'm debating between getting the 724 vs the 824. From what I can understand from third party websites, these are 7 and 8 HP engines, respectively. I have yet to find a single reviewer who has used the 724 QXE wish they opted for the 824. Have any real world customers operated a 724QXE and actually reached the limit of it's capabilities (for example, at the end of the driveway)? Has anyone used both and can comment on whether there is an actual difference? And anyone know where we can find official stats on torque for these two engines? Thanks.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I can't say that I have used either of these machines. However Maine seems to = heavy snowfall. Torque numbers are hard to come by some engine manufacturers will only post cc's, some will post HP. LCT seems to be the only one I could think of posting torque. That being said I would always recommend buying the more powerful machine if you can, to prevent EOD regrets.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

try these links:

Engine Loncin Company

https://movingsnow.com/2008/cc-gross-torque-horsepower-whats-the-difference/

https://movingsnow.com/2008/cc-to-torque-to-hp-conversion-update/


----------



## donoharm (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks guys. I went ahead and bought the 724 qxe. Will post a review after I get a good snowfall.


----------

